# Sargent Surf



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Way off color and very low salinity. 

As fresh as I have ever seen the surf except at the mouths of the river during rain events. 

The Brazos has been pumping about 135,000 acre feet of fresh water per day into the gulf. That's is going to take some time to dissipate.

The San Bernard is also way high. 

Anyone know if the mouth reopened?


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Conditions this morning are absolutely perfect....but as stated there is very low salinity! Bait everywhere and one big slimmer to show for it. Oh well beats a sharp stick to the eye!


----------



## TheReal-ChasingTail (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a surf fishing trip planned for next weekend and I will be headed to Sargent.

This report is helpful, and I've read a few other reports and posts, and I kind of have an idea of what the conditions look like. I checked out the surf cams for Surfside and Matagorda, but I'm not sure how representative that would be of the Sargent Area. Too bad Sargent doesn't have a surf cam.

I plan on fishing the beach around the Chamber Park area, and possibly up and down the beach that runs parallel to Canal Drive. 

Anybody have any pictures of the Sargent surf within the last day or so?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

It was flat and clean Sunday the 7th.Seemed salty by bridge, lots of bait in water.We were there at noon, wife sunbathing, I caught 0.


----------



## phuton19 (Aug 7, 2012)

where is Sargent located?


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

phuton19 said:


> where is Sargent located?


https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...2!3m1!1s0x8641c9968b21d097:0x80d6cc83055bdc1d


----------



## phuton19 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jawbreaker said:


> http://www.google.com/maps/place/Sa...2!3m1!1s0x8641c9968b21d097:0x80d6cc83055bdc1d


cool, thanks Jawbreaker, I was picking up Sargent Beach in S Padre, and in my mind, I could've sworn it was down by Surfside. It has been a couple of years since we have fished down that way (surfside) Is Sargent a good area to fish from the beach?


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

phuton, it's a fisherman's beach. Not all that family friendly or scenic but it can produce very well if you are there at the right time. Now is not the right time. Give it a couple more weeks to heal after all this flood water purges.


----------

